# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2011



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2011 às 00:13)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Hazores (1 Jan 2011 às 11:43)

bom dia e bom ano

pelos dados, as primeiras horas do novo ano na ilha de são miguel tem sido bastante molhadas... 12,5 mm às 9horas e 8mm às 10 horas

podemos observar a mancha de precipitação no satélite às 10h (locais)


----------



## Knyght (1 Jan 2011 às 12:54)

Por agora já deve ter passado...





Mas deve ter sido uma madrugada complicada:






Preve-se a continuação de chuvas fortes pelos Açores...

Pela Madeira estamos em Condição AM


----------



## fablept (1 Jan 2011 às 21:47)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia e bom ano
> 
> pelos dados, as primeiras horas do novo ano na ilha de são miguel tem sido bastante molhadas... 12,5 mm às 9horas e 8mm às 10 horas
> 
> ...



Choveu torrencialmente por volta das 9/10h da manhã, o meu smoking absorveu uma bela quantidade de chuva

Neste momento chove em Ponta Delgada, mas com muito menos intensidade..

Segundo o site do IM, no Nordeste (S.miguel) já acumulou >70mm até às 20h.


----------



## Rog (2 Jan 2011 às 20:54)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da Madeira 12,3ºC com 94%HR
1018hpa
céu nublado


----------



## Hazores (2 Jan 2011 às 23:04)

boa noite,

hoje para quem gosta de meteorologia foi um daqueles dias de loucos é que ocorreu de tudo na minha zona, logo pela manhã nevoeiro cerrado, por volta das 12h choveu e fez uma tarde de verão, estando por vezes o céu limpo, com uma temperatura por volta dos 16ºC por volta das 17h30m começou a ficar escuro, para as ilhas, como nós aqui dizemos, e a chuva a "vir" pelo mar fora, era notório o desenvolvimento vertical das nuvens (cumulonimbus), o que aconteceu foi a passagem desta célula pela zona oeste da ilha deixando muita precitação, trovoadas e o mais inesperado granizo (entre a chuva) que mais parecia bagos de uva a baterem nos vidros. estas condições verificam-se durante uns dez minutos, depois o tempo arrefeceu bastante, as nuvens partiram e já era noite... e agora as estrelas já brilham no céu pouco nublado.
É dias como o de hoje que faz que cada vez mais gosto de meteorologia.....


----------



## Knyght (3 Jan 2011 às 14:25)

Pela RAM continua-se sem nada de anormal:
Deixo as analises do 21st weather squadron:


----------



## figueira (4 Jan 2011 às 15:56)

ola boas tardes amigos espero que este ano de 2011 traga tudo de bom.
quanto ao tempo cá na madeira cidade do Funchal esta nublado não sei e se vamos ter chuva pelo que me disseram vamos ter alguma chuva na quinta feira mas não sei se esta informação e correta


----------



## jonhfx (4 Jan 2011 às 16:56)

Boa tarde, Bom Ano.
As previsões apontam que para quinta tenhamos alguma chuva.
Mas hoje, contra todas as previsões  , chove na zona Oeste da Ilha, sigo com *2 mm* de chuva "molha tolos" 
Temperatura nos *15,5ºC * 
Pressão: *1015,7Hpa*


----------



## ijv (4 Jan 2011 às 18:07)

Por volta das 15:00 na ribeira brava (Zona da Boa Morte) estava a chuviscar.
Vim para o Funchal durante o percurso aquilo era engraçado, de pedaço a pedaço apanhava uns chuviscos logo de seguida já não chovia. no Funchal praticamente nada de chuva.
Acabei de chegar a casa Santo António Zonas altas, aqui tabém esta a chuviscar.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2011 às 18:44)

Açores
*Vento forte danifica telhados de 14 habitações
*


> Rajadas de vento forte provocaram hoje danos nos telhados de 14 moradias em duas freguesias das ilhas de Santa Maria e S. Miguel, nos Açores, disse fonte do executivo regional.
> 
> Segundo dados divulgados pela Secretaria Regional do Trabalho e Solidariedade Social, foram afectadas 10 casas em Santo Espírito, na ilha de Santa Maria, e outras quatro na Candelária, em S. Miguel.
> 
> ...


----------



## icewoman (4 Jan 2011 às 18:47)

Boa tarde,

Antes demais desejo um bom ano 2011 a todos.


falando de previsões , segundo o IM a chuva será fraca e  peridos de chuva em especial nas zonas montanhasos...segundo o modelo HIRLAM parece-me já ser algo mais...
mais precipitação

alguém confirma,


----------



## FNS (4 Jan 2011 às 19:21)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Antes demais desejo um bom ano 2011 a todos.
> 
> ...



Não sendo entendida na matéria parece-me no entanto que de acordo com o site da uma (Island Wakes) existirá alguma precipitação...


----------



## icewoman (4 Jan 2011 às 19:55)

Por acaso nunca recooro a esse modelo...mas obrigada pela resposta.

não parece ser nada de mais, mas é melhor aguardar 


edit : recorri


----------



## Hazores (4 Jan 2011 às 22:03)

boa noite,

em relação aos acontecimentos de hoje nas ilhas de santa maria e são miguel quando o video da rtp açores estiver disponivel online poderei colocá-lo aqui.

houve alguns prejuízos em algumas habitações.
A comunicação social é que insiste no "mini-tornado" como se fosse um termo correctíssimo.


----------



## jonhfx (4 Jan 2011 às 22:50)

Boa Noite.
*5 mm* de precipitação no Funchal num dia em que não se previa nada:






No Areeiro não se registou precipitação.


----------



## Hazores (5 Jan 2011 às 00:37)

boa noite,

tal como referi anteriormente deixo aqui o link, para quem estiver intressado em ver o que se passou em santa maria e são miguel:
http://tv.rtp.pt/multimedia/progVideo.php?tvprog=1505&idpod=49725


----------



## rossby (5 Jan 2011 às 01:32)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> tal como referi anteriormente deixo aqui o link, para quem estiver intressado em ver o que se passou em santa maria e são miguel:
> http://tv.rtp.pt/multimedia/progVideo.php?tvprog=1505&idpod=49725



É pena os meios de comunicação continuarem a insistir na designação de "mini-tornado", a qual não existe no glossário meteorológico . Ou é tornado ou não é. Um tornado pode ser classificado´de acordo com o seu grau de destruição, mas não existe a designação de "mini-tornado".

Por outro lado, pelo que consegui apurar, não se tratou de um tornado mas sim de um "downburst", que em alguns casos pode ser tão destrutivo como alguns tornados menos fortes.  

Parece que os tornados estão na moda, mas a verdade é que nem sempre aquilo que parece é.


----------



## fablept (5 Jan 2011 às 02:19)

rossby disse:


> É pena os meios de comunicação continuarem a insistir na designação de "mini-tornado", a qual não existe no glossário meteorológico . Ou é tornado ou não é. Um tornado pode ser classificado´de acordo com o seu grau de destruição, mas não existe a designação de "mini-tornado".
> 
> Por outro lado, pelo que consegui apurar, não se tratou de um tornado mas sim de um "downburst", que em alguns casos pode ser tão destrutivo como alguns tornados menos fortes.
> 
> Parece que os tornados estão na moda, mas a verdade é que nem sempre aquilo que parece é.



E porque dizes que foi um downburst?

Às 3 da manhã em S.Miguel, 6 da manhã em S.Maria...o mesmo fenómeno?


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2011 às 03:36)

fablept disse:


> E porque dizes que foi um downburst?
> 
> Às 3 da manhã em S.Miguel, 6 da manhã em S.Maria...o mesmo fenómeno?



Foram células diferentes que provocaram os fenómenos.

Imagem de satélite das 3:30 UTC (2:30 locais), em que se vê a região oeste da ilha de São Miguel a ser afectada por uma forte célula.







Às 6:45 UTC (5:45 locais), uma outra célula atinge a ilha de Santa Maria.


----------



## Knyght (5 Jan 2011 às 15:07)

fablept disse:


> downburst?



Fiquei curioso sobre o fenómeno e foi pesquisar, creio que foi o que aconteceu entre câmara de lobos e o curral das freiras.
Atendendo aos relatos no passado dia 15 de Dezembro.

http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/pt/Downburst


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2011 às 15:37)

*Açores: depressão vai provocar esta noite e amanhã ventos muito fortes*





MetOffice

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, uma depressão centrada a NE do Arquipélago dos Açores, irá provocar vento MUITO FORTE nos Grupos Ocidental e Central e um aumento da agitação marítima em todas as ilhas.

Assim prevê-se:

*Para o Grupo Ocidental*
No período entre as 23 horas locais de 2011-01-05 e as 14 horas locais de 2011-01-06 VENTO com velocidade média entre os 65 e 74 Km/h e rajada entre os 85 e 100 Km/h Direcção de Oeste
AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas No período entre as 11 horas locais de 2011-01-05 e as 23 horas locais de 2011-01-07
Ondas de Oeste passando a Noroeste de 4 a 5 metros

*Para o Grupo Central*
No período entre as 08 horas locais de 2011-01-06 e as 17 horas locais de 2011-01-06 VENTO com velocidade média entre os 65 e 74 Km/h e rajada entre os 85 e 100 Km/h Direcção de Oeste; No período entre as 11 horas locais de 2011-01-05 e as 23 horas locais de 2011-01-07 Ondas de Oeste passando a Noroeste de 4 a 5 metros

*Para o Grupo Oriental *
No período entre as 23 horas locais de 2011-01-05 e as 23 horas locais de 2011-01-07 Ondas de Oeste de 4 a 5 metros

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza. 

Fonte: GaCS


----------



## Knyght (5 Jan 2011 às 16:19)

Boas

Em relação aos ventos nos Açores crei-o que o aviso amarelo que saíu a pouco é insuficiente!...


----------



## Knyght (5 Jan 2011 às 16:33)

Avisos para a Base das Lajes by 21st Weather Squadron


----------



## icewoman (5 Jan 2011 às 16:43)

Boa tarde,

jKnight esta depressão vai atingir a ilha da madeira?


----------



## fablept (5 Jan 2011 às 16:53)

Alguns voos já foram cancelados no grupo Ocidental/Central..

Foto dos danos provocados pelo fenómeno que passou em S.maria ontem de madrugada


----------



## Knyght (5 Jan 2011 às 17:00)

Sim senhora, deverá ocorrer alguma precipitação amanhã devido a passagem da frente, será contudo pouco significativa em termos de precipitação e vento pois está no seu limite atendendo ao Anti-ciclone junto a Madeira.


----------



## icewoman (5 Jan 2011 às 17:19)

Sim senhor


Obrigada pela informação, pois pensava que fosse algo mais ....especialmente em precipitação e trovoada.


----------



## figueira (5 Jan 2011 às 17:55)

boa tarde neste momento na madeira ate parese que ja esta de noite penso que vamos ter mau tempo como ocorreu nos açores


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2011 às 18:30)

Knyght disse:


> Em relação aos ventos nos Açores crei-o que o aviso amarelo que saíu a pouco é insuficiente!...


 

AVISO AMARELO = *Situação de risco para determinadas actividades dependentes da situação meteorológica. Acompanhar a situação meteorológica.*


----------



## Knyght (5 Jan 2011 às 18:47)

figueira disse:


> boa tarde neste momento na madeira ate parese que ja esta de noite penso que vamos ter mau tempo como ocorreu nos açores



Atenção a gravidade da sua afirmação...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2011 às 19:05)

figueira disse:


> boa tarde neste momento na madeira ate parese que ja esta de noite penso que vamos ter mau tempo como ocorreu nos açores



Não; a situação que afecta o Arquipélago dos Açores não vai afectar o Arquipélago da Madeira. Por favor, sempre que possível fundamente as suas previsões, identificando as suas fontes de modo a que outros membros também as possam consultar.


----------



## Knyght (5 Jan 2011 às 19:08)

Gerofil disse:


> AVISO AMARELO = *Situação de risco para determinadas actividades dependentes da situação meteorológica. Acompanhar a situação meteorológica.*









Isto é previsão de vento a superfície...

O NAE é o modelo oficial do UKMetOffice pra as 24h/48h...

MM5


----------



## Knyght (5 Jan 2011 às 19:19)

Aumentou o Alerta das Bases da Lajes e de certeza não é por Imaginação minha...


----------



## figueira (5 Jan 2011 às 20:58)

eu esto um poco nervoso com este tempo vejo que o tempo esta muito escuro e que esta o vento mais forte mas tambem nevoeiro baixo sera que isto vai piorar


----------



## rossby (5 Jan 2011 às 21:15)

fablept disse:


> E porque dizes que foi um downburst?
> 
> Às 3 da manhã em S.Miguel, 6 da manhã em S.Maria...o mesmo fenómeno?



Para além de que os "downbursts" serem mais frequentes nesta região do que os tornados, existem três razões objectivas:

1. Os troncos das árvores que cairam ou foram partidos, encontravam-se orientados aproximadamente na mesma direcção, evidenciando que o vento forte teve apenas uma direcção. Se fosse um tornado, os troncos não teriam uma orientação predominante.
2. Os tornados, arrancam mesmo a vegetação rasteira dos solo por onde passam. Como se pode verificar nas fotos isto não aconteceu;
3. Se fosse um tornado, detritos como telhas estariam espalhados em todas as direcções e não sobre uma única direcção. Tive oportunidade de verificar isto no tornado da Lagoa em Dezembro de 2006.

Podem ter sido mais do que um evento associados a Cb diferentes.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2011 às 22:00)

Knyght disse:


> Aumentou o Alerta das Bases da Lajes e de certeza não é por Imaginação minha...



Os critérios utilizados pelo IM estão nesta página:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml

O alerta emitido pela Base das Lajes deve seguir outros critérios diferentes dos IM e que eu desconheço. Não se pode comparar alertas a partir de diferentes critérios ...


----------



## Knyght (5 Jan 2011 às 23:13)

40kts = 74km/h

Atendendo aos critérios do IM está correcto...


----------



## icewoman (5 Jan 2011 às 23:43)

boa noite,

knight existe possibilidade das condiçoes atomsfericas na madeira alterarem-se, na ultima saida dos modelos? ou seja agravarem-se?


uns colegas meus da UMA disseram-se que ia chover bastante


----------



## fablept (6 Jan 2011 às 05:11)

rossby disse:


> Para além de que os "downbursts" serem mais frequentes nesta região do que os tornados, existem três razões objectivas:
> 
> (...)



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento 

O IM já actualizou o nível de alertas de vento para o grupo Ocidental, está em laranja neste momento.


----------



## Hazores (6 Jan 2011 às 10:10)

bom dia

muito vento pelos açores todos.
mas a ilha do corvo é a que está a ser afectada com maior intensidade, nas últimas 4 horas ventos superiores a 70 Km/h, como podemos observar no gráfico do IM


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2011 às 10:17)

Gerofil disse:


> O alerta emitido pela Base das Lajes deve seguir outros critérios diferentes dos IM e que eu desconheço. Não se pode comparar alertas a partir de diferentes critérios ...



Sim, tem a ver com a aviação, e o vento é muito perigoso para a mesma. Diferentes critérios obviamente.


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2011 às 10:20)

rossby disse:


> 1. Os troncos das árvores que cairam ou foram partidos, encontravam-se orientados aproximadamente na mesma direcção, evidenciando que o vento forte teve apenas uma direcção. Se fosse um tornado, os troncos não teriam uma orientação predominante.
> 2. Os tornados, arrancam mesmo a vegetação rasteira dos solo por onde passam. Como se pode verificar nas fotos isto não aconteceu;
> 3. Se fosse um tornado, detritos como telhas estariam espalhados em todas as direcções e não sobre uma única direcção. Tive oportunidade de verificar isto no tornado da Lagoa em Dezembro de 2006.



Ora uma análise objectiva de factos  Infelizmente a comunicação social e as próprias autoridades embarcam muitas vezes na tese do mini tornado sempre que há estragos causados por vento.


----------



## Knyght (6 Jan 2011 às 10:23)

Vince disse:


> Sim, tem a ver com a aviação, e o vento é muito perigoso para a mesma. Diferentes critérios obviamente.



Tem a ver principalmente pela qualidade de trabalho de seguimento, não culpo o IM de não fazer melhor pois o radar dos Açores fica nas Lajes sobre a direcção do 21st Weather Squadron mas a actualização dos Avisos para Laranja esta noite ás 01:58h entrando em vigor ás 02:00h ficaram-me atravessados...


----------



## figueira (6 Jan 2011 às 10:43)

bom dia na ilha da madeira apercipitação prevista para a tarde de hoje sera de muita quantidade? sera que alguem me pode confirmar isso agradecia muito obrigado


----------



## alex vieria (6 Jan 2011 às 13:27)

figueira disse:


> bom dia na ilha da madeira apercipitação prevista para a tarde de hoje sera de muita quantidade? sera que alguem me pode confirmar isso agradecia muito obrigado



Não se preocupe que será um evento normal para esta época, cairá alguma precipitação pontualmente moderada, mas a dominância é chuva fraca. Neste momento chove pelo Funchal a uns 10 minutos atrás era moderada a forte mas foi de muito pouca duração, pelo SAT 24 esta célula já esta passar, mais uns minutos, melhorará um pouco, em regime de aguaceiros fracos, um que outro moderado, nada de alarmes. Já acumulou hoje até agora 5,3mm.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

*SATA cancelou 15 ligações aéreas nos Açores*

Os ventos fortes que se registam esta quinta-feira no arquipélago dos Açores originaram o cancelamento de 15 ligações da SATA entre as ilhas do arquipélago, afectando 281 passageiros, disse à Lusa o porta-voz da transportadora aérea. Segundo José Gamboa, foram canceladas ligações ao Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) e à ilha Graciosa, no Grupo Central.
«Devido ao vento forte foram canceladas as ligações Terceira/Flores/Terceira, Horta/Flores/Horta, Terceira/Graciosa/Terceira e Ponta Delgada/Horta/Flores/Corvo/Flores/Horta/Ponta Delgada», afirmou José Gamboa. A SATA Air Açores, que assegura as ligações aéreas entre as ilhas do arquipélago, espera reacomodar na sexta-feira os passageiros afectados pelas ligações canceladas.

TVI24


----------



## fablept (6 Jan 2011 às 21:39)

De acordo com a Meteorologia da RTP Açores, as rajadas mais fortes registadas no dia de hoje (até às 18h/19h):

Corvo - 106km/h 
Ponta Delgada - 104km/h


----------



## Knyght (7 Jan 2011 às 22:49)

Pelo Funchal deverá existir depois das 03h da manhã alguma precipitação na ilha da Madeira a Norte, que poderá devendo chegar ao Funchal de forma muito fraca.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jan 2011 às 23:08)

Boa noite

Céu muito nublado com abertas durante a tarde. Chuva e aguaceiros por vezes moderados a fortes, principalmente durante a manhã. Vento com rajadas

Tmin -12,4ºC
Tmax - 17,9ºC
Prec - 16 mm


----------



## Knyght (8 Jan 2011 às 11:24)

Choveu de forma fraca durante esta madrugada no Funchal mas de momento não há previsão de eventos meterologicos advertos com grau de risco elevado para as regiões autónomas 
















Bom fim-de-semana


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 21:00)

Muita precipitação na última hora em Angra do Heroísmo.
*19,4mm*.


----------



## Knyght (8 Jan 2011 às 23:22)

Nesta noite pela Madeira deverá ocorrer alguma precipitação solida nos picos mais altos da ilha.
Neve 

Quanto aos Açores nada previa essa quantidade de precipitação nos diversos modelos... Mas para já os valores voltaram aos normais...


----------



## Hazores (9 Jan 2011 às 01:00)

AnDré disse:


> Muita precipitação na última hora em Angra do Heroísmo.
> *19,4mm*.



boa noite,

moro a sensivelmente 14 Km de distância de angra do heroísmo e sabes que para aqui apenas caiu um aguaceiro fraco, o que estava era nevoeiro que não se via nada.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2011 às 04:08)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> moro a sensivelmente 14 Km de distância de angra do heroísmo e sabes que para aqui apenas caiu um aguaceiro fraco, o que estava era nevoeiro que não se via nada.



Uma hora depois também Ponta Delgada registou 10mm de precipitação.

No total, e durante o dia de ontem, caíram:
33mm - Angra do Heroísmo
31mm - Horta
15,5mm - Ponta Delgada/Nordela.


----------



## Knyght (10 Jan 2011 às 00:37)

Céu limpo, fresco mas com sol foi assim que se caracterizou o dia de hoje


----------



## Hazores (11 Jan 2011 às 15:01)

boa tarde,

céu muito nublado e neblinas (já alguns dias que isto anda assim por estas terras...)
para a noite e para amanhã, estão previstos periodos de chuva e aguaceiros que pontualmente podem ser fortes. o vento também irá soprar com maior intensidade.


----------



## Hazores (12 Jan 2011 às 10:51)

bom dia,

alerta amarelo para os grupos central e oriental dos açores por chuva contínua com períodos em que poderá ser forte.

a chuva tem caido intensamente por aqui, mas podemos observar nos dados do IM que o grupo central, até ao momento, têm sido um dos mais afectados.
na última hora, as ilhas graciosa e faial acumularam aproximadamente 7,5 mm enquanto que na ilha do pico o valor registado foi de quase 20mm numa hora


----------



## fablept (12 Jan 2011 às 15:54)

Segundo o Ogimet, as Flores já acumularam até ao meio dia 45mm..e as Lajes (Terceira), teve uma rajada de vento de 112km/h.

Estão a prever turbulencia severa nos grupos Central e Oriental..má altura para andar de avião eheh


----------



## Hazores (12 Jan 2011 às 19:06)

O mau tempo que se regista no arquipélago dos Açores originou esta quarta-feira o cancelamento das duas ligações da transportadora aérea açoriana SATA para a ilha das Flores, afectando 149 passageiros. 

O porta-voz da transportadora aérea, José Gamboa, revelou à Lusa que estes passageiros deverão ser reencaminhados em voos a realizar na quinta-feira. 

Devido ao mau tempo, a SATA Air Açores, que assegura as ligações entre as nove ilhas do arquipélago, cancelou também a ligação Terceira/Pico/Terceira, mas os 72 passageiros afectados já chegaram ao destino noutro voo.


in: http://http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/sata-acores-mau-tempo-tvi24/1225383-4071.html


----------



## figueira (13 Jan 2011 às 16:46)

boa tarde alguem me sabe dizer se a chuva que vamos ter durante a madrugada na medeira sera muito sera que vamos ter aviso metreologico?


----------



## Knyght (13 Jan 2011 às 18:27)

Boas Noites,

Voltará há existir alguma precipitação fraca durante está noite e amanhã na RAM. Colocar os pontos de situação:


----------



## icewoman (13 Jan 2011 às 19:01)

Boa tarde,

Knight , nada que mereça um aviso, ´pois é uma situação passageira..correcto?


----------



## jonhfx (13 Jan 2011 às 19:27)

Amigos estamos em Janeiro, é *NATURAL* que dê chuva! 
Ao mínimo sinal de chuva é um "alarido" aqui que nem se percebe!
A imagem de satélite  é elucidativa:
http://www.sat24.com/ce?ir=true

Apenas se prevê chuva fraca...


----------



## Hazores (13 Jan 2011 às 19:30)

boas 

Finalmente hoje pela ilha Terceira SOL
já alguns dias (grandes) que não fazia um dia como hoje...contudo ainda continua tudo muito alagado.


----------



## icewoman (13 Jan 2011 às 19:54)

Boa noite,

Caro jonhfx, apenas estava a tranquilizar o colega Figueira...quanto á imgem de satelite ser elucidativa, uma vez que este é um forum de meteorologia, penso que muitos de nós estão cá para aprender. 

Penso que ás vezes as pessoas perguntam porque não sabem ou ainda nõa têm a vossa capacidade de analise..ainda!


desculpem o off topic


----------



## Knyght (13 Jan 2011 às 20:47)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Caro jonhfx, apenas estava a tranquilizar o colega Figueira...quanto á imgem de satelite ser elucidativa, uma vez que este é um forum de meteorologia, penso que muitos de nós estão cá para aprender.
> 
> ...



Eu tenho o cuidado de elucidar e colocar pontos de situação que acho pertinentes.

Acho mal não lerem ou não contribuírem de forma a melhorar a observação mas estarem a pedir previsões...

O seguimento é feito e amanhã de manhã ao acordar ainda vou ver se sai a Mota ou o Carro...


----------



## icewoman (13 Jan 2011 às 20:51)

IRONIA PERFEITA!


obrigada pela sugestão..vou seguir as previsões...


----------



## figueira (14 Jan 2011 às 09:24)

Bom dia afinal não choveu de madrugada segundo as previsão da chuva para tarde.
Região do Funchal:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, mais frequentes e intensos durante a tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,
rodando para sueste no final do dia.


----------



## Knyght (14 Jan 2011 às 11:01)

figueira disse:


> Bom dia afinal não choveu de madrugada segundo as previsão da chuva para tarde.
> Região do Funchal:
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva, mais frequentes e intensos durante a tarde.
> ...


A Madeira não é só o Funchal...


----------



## icewoman (14 Jan 2011 às 11:11)

Bom dia,


já começou a chover pelo Funchal, por enquanto de froma fraca.

as previsões do IM aponta para um aumento da intensidade da chuva para a tarde , com ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------



## alex vieria (14 Jan 2011 às 11:52)

Chuva fraca e pontualmente moderada aqui na baixa do funchal, a banda de nuvens estão passar lentamente sobre a ilha. Poderá surgir formações de células mas a precipitações esperada terão pouca acumulação, eventualmente mais nas zonas montanhosas, alias é o tempo muito normal para a época, nada de relevante acontecerá hoje.


----------



## Sunderlandz (14 Jan 2011 às 16:11)

Knyght disse:


> A Madeira não é só o Funchal...



Aí está uma grande resposta!


----------



## alex vieria (14 Jan 2011 às 18:16)

Continua a chover de forma fraca e muito pontualmente moderada, já a acumulação desde 11h que deu-se inicio a precipitação é de *13,9mm*, a temperatura actual é de *16ºC*, a mínima de hoje foi de* 15,3ºC*, alias a temperatura não subiu assim muito hoje, a máxima foi de *17,1ºC*, existem relatos de queda de granizo nas zonas montanhosas do maciço central.

Já para a noite tende a reduzir o evento da chuva...


----------



## Knyght (15 Jan 2011 às 15:07)

Bom dia,

Voltaremos a ter mais uns dias em que deverá existir alguns aguaceiros principalmente em zonas altas e a norte devendo contudo não passar disso, sem precipitação no Funchal embora alguma nebulosidade que poderá ser cerrada.

Coloco as analises disponíveis na hora actual:










Bom fim-de-semana


----------



## Knyght (17 Jan 2011 às 10:05)

Bom dia

Continuamos sobre a influência de alta pressão pela região e durante este inicio de semana não se prevê nada de mais do que alguns chuviscos em zonas altas e a norte.

Deixo as analises de hoje do 21st Weather Squadron


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2011 às 18:32)

OFF TOPIC:

Alguém que possa colocar aqui a lista do ponto mais alto de cada ilha dos Açores e Madeira, e respectiva cota? A informação poderá ser útil para calcular a possibilidade de queda de neve ao longo do inverno ...


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2011 às 18:58)

Gerofil disse:


> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> Alguém que possa colocar aqui a lista do ponto mais alto de cada ilha dos Açores e Madeira, e respectiva cota? A informação poderá ser útil para calcular a possibilidade de queda de neve ao longo do inverno ...



Dos Açores:

Santa Maria – Pico Alto (587m)
São Miguel – Pico da Vara (1103m)
Terceira – Santa Bárbara (1022m)
Pico – Pico (2351m)
São Jorge – Pico da Esperança (1053m)
Faial – Cabeço Gordo (1043m)
Graciosa – Pico Timão (398m)
Flores – Morro Alto (914m)
Corvo – Morro dos Homens (718m)

Poderá haver alguma incorrecção em alguns destes dados.


----------



## Knyght (17 Jan 2011 às 19:49)

Madeira

Pico Ruivo -1862m
Pico Arieiro - 1818m
Planalto do Paul da Serra - 1500m (aprox.)

Porto Santo
Pico Castelo - 437m


----------



## jonhfx (17 Jan 2011 às 20:12)

Pico das Torres-1851 m - Madeira
Pico do Facho-516m -Porto Santo  

Próximos dias parece que vai  haver mudança no estado do tempo, regressa a chuva:


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2011 às 23:16)

Obrigado pelas respostas. Estes dados podem ser bastantes úteis, conjugados com as previsões dos Meteogramas GFS por localidade.


----------



## Hazores (17 Jan 2011 às 23:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Obrigado pelas respostas. Estes dados podem ser bastantes úteis, conjugados com as previsões dos Meteogramas GFS por localidade.



podem ser úteis em relação a quê?
 efeito orográfico? 
ou previsão de cotas de neve?

ou as duas

desculpa a minha pergunta, mas....gosto de saber.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2011 às 11:20)

*Arquipélago dos Açores*

*Grupo Ocidental*​




Ilha do Corvo (Altitude máxima: Morro dos Homens - 718 metros)





Ilha das Flores (Altitude máxima: Morro Alto - 914 metros)

*Grupo Central*​




Ilha do Faial (Altitude máxima: Cabeço Gordo - 1 043 metros)





Ilha do Pico (Altitude máxima: Pico - 2 351 metros)





Ilha de São Jorge (Altitude máxima: Pico da Esperança - 1 053 metros)





Ilha da Graciosa (Altitude máxima: Pico Timão - 398 metros)





Ilha Terceira (Altitude máxima: S.Bárbara - 1 022 metros)

*Grupo Oriental*​




Ilha de São Miguel (Altitude máxima: Pico da Vara - 1 103 metros)





Ilha de Santa Maria (Altitude máxima: Pico Alto - 587 metros)


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2011 às 11:41)

*Arquipélago da Madeira*​




Ilha da Madeira (Altitude máxima: Pico Ruivo - 1 862 metros)





Ilha de Porto Santo (Altitude máxima: Pico Castelo - 437 metros)





Ilhas Desérticas





Ilhas Selvagens (um dos ilhéus portugueses mais perto das Canárias do que da
ilha da Madeira e que representam o extremo sul do território nacional)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Jan 2011 às 14:38)

Boas tardes! Muitas nuvens por aqui, mas sem chuva. Minima de 13,7ºC

Segundo a RTPAçores para quarta e quinta haverá uma descida da temperatura com queda de granizo na quinta feira e queda de neve no Pico acima dos 1300 metros a partir da tarde de quarta feira


----------



## Knyght (18 Jan 2011 às 17:29)

Baixa pressão a norte da ilha da Madeira, previsão de chuva moderada para próxima Quinta/Sexta Feira


----------



## icewoman (18 Jan 2011 às 17:47)

Boa tarde

Knight, essa baixa pressão a norte irá passar durante a madrugada do dia 21 e será passageira ou ainda prolonga-se até sabado?

obrigada.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2011 às 19:16)

Atenção, madeirenses, isto vai estar mesmo muito mau na Quarta-feira ... Queiram começar a tomar as devidas medidas de prevenção.
Não é todos os séculos que se registam tão baixas temperaturas na ilha 





Fonte: Meteopt.com Modelos GFS


----------



## jonhfx (18 Jan 2011 às 20:02)

478, 548 Km de cota de neve...vou dar um "saltinho" à termosfera e tiro umas fotografias


----------



## Knyght (18 Jan 2011 às 20:15)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Knight, essa baixa pressão a norte irá passar durante a madrugada do dia 21 e será passageira ou ainda prolonga-se até sabado?
> 
> obrigada.



Na analise do 21st vê uma linha azul antes dos açores? É essa linha depressionária que deverá passar entre 5ª e 6ª feira...


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2011 às 20:44)

Gerofil disse:


> Atenção, madeirenses, isto vai estar mesmo muito mau na Quarta-feira ... Queiram começar a tomar as devidas medidas de prevenção.
> Não é todos os séculos que se registam tão baixas temperaturas na ilha
> 
> 
> ...



Obviamente, erro no processamento dessa hora. Também temos direito aos nossos bug's 

Na próxima run já aparece correcto.


----------



## Hazores (18 Jan 2011 às 22:24)

boa noite,

tudo indica que após a passagem da próxima frente pelos Açores, estes vão "arrefecer" um bocadinho, estando mesmo previstos aguaceiros de granizo em todo o arquipélago já apartir da amanhã.


----------



## figueira (20 Jan 2011 às 00:09)

boas noites alguem me pode confirmar se vamos ter chuva na ilha da madeira ja apartirt de amanha?


----------



## Hazores (20 Jan 2011 às 00:43)

noite fresquinha aqui por estas terras, já cairam dois aguaceiros sob a forma de granizo, durante a madrugada de hoje e amanhã de manhã é esperedo o pico de frio em altitude com alguma instabilidade. vamos agurdar pelo que vai acontecer


----------



## Knyght (20 Jan 2011 às 09:53)

Bons dias,

Acordamos com um Aviso Amarelo do IM para a Madeira das 15h de hoje ás 12h de Amanhã Sexta-Feira.

Neste Momento a Análise das 06h de hoje.














Neste Momento os Modelos apontam para um inicio de precipitação pelas 15h deverendo prolongar-se em chuva fraca a moderada durante tudo o dia até as 9h da manhã. período de maior chuva neste momento é colocado entre as 00h e ás 04h do dia 21, sem motivos de preocupação maior além da entidades a fazerem as respectivas limpezas...

Período de maior precipitação 00h-03h


----------



## Hazores (20 Jan 2011 às 10:11)

BOM DIA!

Neste verdadeiro dia de Inverno, pela zona Oeste da ilha frio, vento, chuva e granizo tem marcado esta manhã. os termometros às 8h marcavam 7.9ºC em Angra do Heroísmo.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2011 às 10:26)

Hazores disse:


> BOM DIA!
> 
> Neste verdadeiro dia de Inverno, pela zona Oeste da ilha frio, vento, chuva e granizo tem marcado esta manhã. os termometros às 8h marcavam 7.9ºC em Angra do Heroísmo.



No Pico deve haver já bastante neve acima dos 1300m de altitude, embora não se veja nada, dada a nebulosidade.

Imagem de Angra do Heroísmo, com um céu bastante promissor.


----------



## Knyght (20 Jan 2011 às 13:55)

Continuamos com as previsões de chuva na nossa ilha e a faixa nublosa já está a alguns quilómetros de atingir a ilha num movimento de oeste para este, tudo prevê que será então criado um centro depressionário sobre a ilha o que poderá trazer alguma precipitação de aguaceiros nos próximos dias, mas para está noite prevê-se chuva com períodos moderados a fortes devendo-se *manter atentos*...














Esperemos pelas actualizações das 12h do Hirlam e afins pois os modelos não estão no mesmo tempo...
Mais actualizações nas próximas horas!!!


----------



## Hazores (20 Jan 2011 às 16:47)

AnDré disse:


> No Pico deve haver já bastante neve acima dos 1300m de altitude, embora não se veja nada, dada a nebulosidade.



eu acredito que a cota de neve non pico ronde os 1100 m de altitude, mas ainda não consegui observar o pico, as nuvens não deixam...


----------



## Knyght (20 Jan 2011 às 17:20)

*Estar Preparado*






Período 00h às 05h

Sinais de trovoada as 17:15h...


----------



## jonhfx (20 Jan 2011 às 17:49)

Granizo pela zona da Calheta!
e chuva forte, 22 mm em pouco mais de meia hora!!





Imagem bem elucidativa !


----------



## Knyght (20 Jan 2011 às 19:42)

Chuva Forte no período 00h - 04h


----------



## figueira (20 Jan 2011 às 20:42)

boas noites amigo esa chuva sera pausada o continua sabes informar funchal vai ser atengido ?


----------



## Knyght (20 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

figueira disse:


> boas noites amigo esa chuva sera pausada o continua sabes informar funchal vai ser atengido ?



No coments...


----------



## icewoman (20 Jan 2011 às 22:14)

boa noite,

Knight essa chuva forte que vai ocorrer não deveria ter um alerta laranja? (pelo pouco que entendo de meteorologia)


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2011 às 22:55)

figueira disse:


> *B*oas noites amigo es*s*a chuva será pausada o*u* continua sabes informar *se **F*unchal vai ser at*i*ngido ?



Caro figueira atenção a esse português, tantos erros numa frase tão pequena


----------



## Knyght (20 Jan 2011 às 23:43)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> Knight essa chuva forte que vai ocorrer não deveria ter um alerta laranja? (pelo pouco que entendo de meteorologia)



Pela estrutura dos meus posts já pode confirmar a ideia!...


----------



## alex vieria (21 Jan 2011 às 00:20)

Boa noite, desde às 22h chove continuamente, já acumulei desde que deu-se inicio o evento 10,3 mm, A temperatura esta pelos 14,9ºC actualmente, com HR: 93%, o vento médio esta aumentar aos poucos de W 21,4 km/h, tive uma rajada de 34,7 km/h de W.

Parece ser que durante a madrugada haverá alguma precipitação com acumulação assinalável, mas não para ter alarmismos!!! o vento de W esta a nosso favor, porque se for de SW o efeito de precipitação orográfico é em cheio, neste caso haverá algum mas o efeito será mais atenuado. Sem preocupações meus caros, estarei acompanhar.


----------



## alex vieria (21 Jan 2011 às 00:44)

Os pontos mais activos se encontram a leste da ilha, por isso é boas notícias, vamos ver o desenvolvimento dos acontecimentos, não esta posta em parte o surgimento de células mais activas a oeste da ilha que essas sim, vai a nosso caminho, mas por agora não se vislumbra nada em especial a oeste da ilha, por isso na próxima hora será relativamente calma.


----------



## alex vieria (21 Jan 2011 às 01:27)

O vento calmo de momento, a chuva fraca contínua de momento, já acumulei desde às 00h, 5,3mm, Temp: 14.6ºC, a baixa pressão se formou a norte da ilha, parece ser que teremos uma acalmia de breves momentos, mais para noite adentro voltará novas bandas de nuvens, talvez seja o pico de precipitação mas é prematuro afirmar….


----------



## Knyght (21 Jan 2011 às 07:11)

Depois de uma noite em que pelo Funchal as previsões ficaram aquem das espectativas vem uma celula com trovoada para acordar a Malta...


----------



## alex vieria (21 Jan 2011 às 07:30)

Confirmou que acordei com esta linha de trovoadas, precisamente às 06:55 deu um com grande estrondo, foi durante 15 minutos trovoadas muito próxima a ilha, agora as trovoadas estão mais longe da ilha, só se vê o flash a S e SE.

Nesse momento deu um pico de chuva com um rate/rain de 64,5mm/h mas foi de curta duração. Actualmente a chuva é fraca.

A temperatura actual é de 13,1ºC com tendência a subir, HR: 91% o vento médio nesse momento da passagem da célula é e era de W com 19,8 km/h, com algumas rajadas perto dos 45km/h.

Já esta passar esta célula, já teremos uma acalmia nos próximos minutos...

Não se descarta o surgimento de novas células, passaremos a partir de agora em regime de aguaceiros. Penso que o tempo é para desagravar...

Só acumulei desde às 00h 12,3mm. foi aquém das previsões.

A única coisa a destacar é que esta manhã bati o meu record de temperatura mínima com 12,7ºC para este mês e do que vai de inverno, já tinha saudades de ver a temperatura abaixo dos 13ºC.


----------



## alex vieria (21 Jan 2011 às 07:42)

Já não chove por estes lados, o vento esta mesmo calmou e as trovoadas não há sinais, ou seja já passou!!! A partir de agora só aguaceiros se espera no decorrer do dia talvez com sorte teremos o sol a espreitar!!!! Estou acompanhar o evento para a próxima 3ºf...


----------



## Kraliv (21 Jan 2011 às 15:02)

Boas,


Segundo o site Meteomadeira terá nevado esta manhã no Pico Ruivo!

http://meteomadeira.blogspot.com/


----------



## jonhfx (21 Jan 2011 às 15:41)

Boa tarde.
Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco pelo Funchal, com a temperatura de 2,3ºC no Areeiro as 14h é bem provável que la cima tenha caído algo "solido".
Ontem a zona Oeste levou forte "rega" como já tinha referido,  orografia "no seu melhor".


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2011 às 15:57)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Segundo o site Meteomadeira terá nevado esta manhã no Pico Ruivo!
> ...



E os aguaceiros deverão continuar a ser sob a forma de neve nos pontos mais altos da ilha da Madeira:



> Previsão para 6ª Feira, 21 de Janeiro de 2011
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros, que serão de neve nos pontos mais altos da Ilha da Madeira
> até meio da manhã, diminuindo gradualmente de intensidade e frequência.
> ...



Meteograma do GFS run das 6z:


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2011 às 16:07)

Na webcam das Lajes do Pico, nos Açores, vê-se a montanha do Pico com bastante neve.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jan 2011 às 17:28)

Segundo o ogimet, a máxima em P. Delgada foi de 12,8ºC, o que é um pouco esquesito se considerarmos que em Bragança e segundo o mesmo site foi de 12,7ºC...


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2011 às 17:34)

N_Fig disse:


> Segundo o ogimet, a máxima em P. Delgada foi de 12,8ºC, o que é um pouco esquesito se considerarmos que em Bragança e segundo o mesmo site foi de 12,7ºC...



Atenção que ainda não está disponível a máxima de hoje para Bragança. O que viste foram os extremos das 12H de ontem às 12H de hoje.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jan 2011 às 20:14)

HotSpot disse:


> Atenção que ainda não está disponível a máxima de hoje para Bragança. O que viste foram os extremos das 12H de ontem às 12H de hoje.



Mesmo assim não deixa de ser uma situação pouco habitual.


----------



## Knyght (21 Jan 2011 às 20:18)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco pelo Funchal, com a temperatura de 2,3ºC no Areeiro as 14h é bem provável que la cima tenha caído algo "solido".
> Ontem a zona Oeste levou forte "rega" como já tinha referido,  orografia "no seu melhor".



Não havendo prejuízo chuva é sempre bem vinda


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Jan 2011 às 23:34)

*Segundo as imagens de satelite, as próximas horas promete.*  






Aguardemos!


----------



## icewoman (22 Jan 2011 às 00:46)

Boa noite,

Nao esta previsto um agravamento do estado do tempo...aguaceiros fracos apenas...correcto?


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2011 às 03:22)

Tem estado a ocorrer precipitação nas montanhas da ilha da Madeira.
Com a temperatura na cada do 1ºC na EMA do Areeiro (1560m de altitude), é de esperar que amanhã os picos mais elevados da ilha acordem pintados de branco.


----------



## Knyght (22 Jan 2011 às 05:13)

De facto assim esperemos e nos próximos dias pelo menos que se mantenha


----------



## Knyght (22 Jan 2011 às 06:22)

Aproxima-se alguma precipitação para a costa norte da ilha...






Analises


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2011 às 11:54)

Pico, esta manhã:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jan 2011 às 19:12)

Boa tarde

Dia de céu em geral muito nublado, com algumas abertas. Alguns aguaceiros principalmente durante esta tarde aqui na Lagoa


----------



## alex vieria (22 Jan 2011 às 21:41)

A mínima de hoje foi de *12ºC*, actualmente a temperatura esta nos *13,3ºC* com uma HR de* 86%*, o vento esta calmo de *NW*, a precipitação foi de aguaceiros fracos a moderados com uma acumulação desde às 00h de *15,4mm*. Caiu granizo nas zonas intermédias da ilha e de forma de neve nos picos mais altos da ilha segundo alguns relatos.

Penso que nesta madrugada vou bater o meu record de mínima, vamos lá ver. Amanha haverá sol e a atmosfera tende a estabilizar-se nas próximas horas, mas já na 2º f ou 3ºf haverá novidades enquanto os períodos de chuva. A acumulação deste mês vai pelos *81,3mm*, mas com as precipitações que se esperam para a semana, chegarei a média deste mês.

A Temperatura máx não ultrapassou os 18ºC, ficou-se pelos *17,7ºC*, foi um dia de inverno e de frio para o nosso padrão normal.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2011 às 22:09)

alex vieria disse:


> A mínima de hoje foi de *12ºC*, actualmente a temperatura esta nos *13,3ºC* com uma HR de* 86%*, o vento esta calmo de *NW*, a precipitação foi de aguaceiros fracos a moderados com uma acumulação desde às 00h de *15,4mm*. Caiu granizo nas zonas intermédias da ilha e de forma de neve nos picos mais altos da ilha segundo alguns relatos.
> 
> Penso que nesta madrugada vou bater o meu record de mínima, vamos lá ver. Amanha haverá sol e a atmosfera tende a estabilizar-se nas próximas horas, mas já na 2º f ou 3ºf haverá novidades enquanto os períodos de chuva. A acumulação deste mês vai pelos *81,3mm*, mas com as precipitações que se esperam para a semana, chegarei a média deste mês.
> 
> A Temperatura máx não ultrapassou os 18ºC, ficou-se pelos *17,7ºC*, foi um dia de inverno e de frio para o nosso padrão normal.



Uma mínima de 12ºC e uma máxima de 17,7ºC para mim não é Inverno, mas para aí deve ser o melhor que têm, não?


----------



## figueira (22 Jan 2011 às 22:10)

Boa noite é verdade hoje foi um dia frio mesmo de ontem para hoje estava muito frio. Amigo quanto as novidades da proxima semana quanto a chuva é com muita quantidade?


----------



## marco_antonio (22 Jan 2011 às 23:37)

boa noite, pelo windguru parece que existira alguma precipitacao durante a proxima semana 


http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=54


----------



## Sunderlandz (23 Jan 2011 às 00:09)

Boa noite
Sigo com céu muito nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *14.6ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1008hpa*
Vento -  *fraco N/NE*
Precipitação Total -  *3 mm *


----------



## jonhfx (23 Jan 2011 às 00:25)

Boa noite.
Dia marcado por uma chuva persistente  que logo me desmotivou a não subir até ao Paul da Serra ( zona da bica da cana) para ver se havia algum granizo ou neve.... 
A temperatura máxima não passou dos 12,2 ºc
Agora sigo com 8,7ºc e estou me aquecendo bebendo "poncha" 
Houve acumulação de granizo pelo   Pico do Areeiro:




In "cantinho da Madeira"

Mais fotos no seguinte site:
http://www.cantinhodamadeira.net/


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Jan 2011 às 15:27)

Boa tarde

Aqui pela Lagoa dia de céu com abertas. 

A minima foi de 10,4ºC, a máxima ja subiu até aos 17,1ºC, á pouco estava com 15,1ºC


----------



## figueira (23 Jan 2011 às 22:31)

boa noite  bastante no pico areiro 27.8mm as 21horas


----------



## jonhfx (23 Jan 2011 às 23:02)

Boa noite.
Forte actividade eléctrica a Oeste da Madeira.
Electricidade com vários cortes e uns 20 minutos as escuras.


----------



## figueira (23 Jan 2011 às 23:10)

ja estamos com aviso metreologico para ilha da madeira chuva temporariamente forte nas zonas montanhosas


----------



## figueira (23 Jan 2011 às 23:27)

Esta chover muito nas zonas montanhosas da madeira tenho informação de populares que na zona do pico do areiro e zona do paul chove muito  e pelos graficos da metreologia em 2 horas na zona do pico do areiro 54.1 mm


----------



## icewoman (23 Jan 2011 às 23:40)

Boa noite ondes estas a ver essa informação em relaçao a precipitacao?


----------



## figueira (23 Jan 2011 às 23:42)

boa noite na meteo fiz a conta de duas horas 21 horas registo 27.8mm e as 22 foi de 26.3mm


----------



## icewoman (23 Jan 2011 às 23:49)

como esta a situação na calheta?


----------



## figueira (23 Jan 2011 às 23:51)

Não te sei dizer amigo segundo o nosso colega estava haver trovoada na zona oeste


----------



## marco_antonio (23 Jan 2011 às 23:56)

inicio de semana  com precipitacao no horizonte

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=54


----------



## Camacheiro (24 Jan 2011 às 00:44)

Pelas alturas da Camacha:
Temperatura: 9.1 ºC (pelas 22h baixou até aos 7,5ºC) 
Humidade: 98%  
Pressão: 1006.8 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 54.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 246.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 253.0mm
Temperatura mínima registada desde o início do ano: 5.7 ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Jan 2011 às 09:54)

Bom dia.
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado e com chuva por vezes moderada.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *13ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1010hpa*
Vento -  *fraco W/NW*
Precipitação -  *21 mm * (desde as 06h)


----------



## Hazores (24 Jan 2011 às 10:33)

Camacheiro disse:


> Pelas alturas da Camacha:
> Temperatura: 9.1 ºC (pelas 22h baixou até aos 7,5ºC)
> Humidade: 98%
> Pressão: 1006.8 hPa
> ...



bom dia,

será que podias verificar os valores que estão a negrito, porque a precipitação do mês e do ano devia de ser igual, ainda estamos em Janeiro.


----------



## Camacheiro (24 Jan 2011 às 11:44)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia,
> 
> será que podias verificar os valores que estão a negrito, porque a precipitação do mês e do ano devia de ser igual, ainda estamos em Janeiro.



Bom dia
 Dado o adiantado da hora, nem reparei na asneirada. Em meados de Dezembro, mudei a estação de local, e esta, que um pouco antiga e rudimentar, iniciou nessa data a sua contagem anual. Daí a disparidade de dados.


----------



## jonhfx (24 Jan 2011 às 14:50)

Boa tarde.
A o tempo frio continua a oeste da ilha, com uma mínima de de* 8,7 ºC* que não estou habituado, mas sem chuva.
A partir de amanhã parece à noite  vamos ter novo  agravamento da situação meteorológica:
Ensemble Funchal:





Precipitação estimada para a ilha para a noite de amanhã: 





Estado actual da depressão que nos vai afectar :





É estar atento !


----------



## figueira (24 Jan 2011 às 15:28)

boas tardes segundo nosso colega vamos ter um agravamento do tempo para amanha não sei se vai afectar parte sul da  Ilha será que alguém me pode confirmar isso por favor


----------



## alex vieria (24 Jan 2011 às 15:32)

Boa Tarde,

Boa Jhonfx pela explicação bem pertinente, amanhã parece que se confirma alguns extremos a ter em conta, o vento e precipitação nas zonas montanhosas com algumas acumulações, a temperatura voltara descer em comparação com hoje.

Nestes dias a mínima na zona onde moro vai entre os intervalos de 12ºC-13ºC mas a que ter em conta a HR: acima dos 85%, que faz maximizar a sensação de frio!!!

Já atingi em precipitação acumulada os 104,1mm neste mês, já esta na média, pelo que vejo vamos ter outro mês acima da média no que diz respeito na precipitação.

De um ano e meio para cá a Madeira a registado acontecimento meteorológicos extremos, a mundo anda as voltas!!!!

Amanha, a que ter precaução nos leitos das ribeiras, existe muito pedregulhos soltos na serra, devido aos incêndios do verão  que devastaram o maciço central.


----------



## alex vieria (24 Jan 2011 às 15:37)

figueira disse:


> boas tardes segundo nosso colega vamos ter um agravamento do tempo para amanha não sei se vai afectar parte sul da  Ilha será que alguém me pode confirmar isso por favor



Não será tanto mas terá alguma precipitação, não se esqueça que as precipitações nas zonas montanhosas poderam trazer algumas complicações em alguns leitos que se encontram estrangulados!!!


----------



## alex vieria (24 Jan 2011 às 15:40)

Tenho receio que a deslocação destas bandas de nuvens sejam pelo SW e provocar chuvas orográficas, só se consegue ver isso mesmo em cima do acontecimento a partir da visualização do SAT 24.


----------



## Hazores (24 Jan 2011 às 16:42)

boa tarde,

pela zona W da ilha Terceira aguaceiros, que pontualmente são fortes e alguns vem acompanhados de granizo.


----------



## alex vieria (24 Jan 2011 às 17:45)

A depressão está a ficar mais organizada, ao largo da nossa ilha entre os 400-450km de SWW, parece ser que a sua deslocação será ENE, portanto só amanhã pela manhã se conseguira ver até que ponto esta depressão terá efeitos de fluxos SW sobre a orografia da parte sul da ilha.


----------



## caboz (24 Jan 2011 às 19:02)

jonhfx disse:


> boa noite.
> Forte actividade eléctrica a oeste da madeira.
> Electricidade com vários cortes e uns 20 minutos as escuras.



gostava de saber onde conseguir um mapa de raios para a madeira


----------



## alex vieria (24 Jan 2011 às 20:49)

Estou a padecer de frio, encontro-me no Estreito de Câmara de Lobos nos 550 mts de alt, com uma temperatura de 9,5ºC mas com um nível de humidade acima dos 90%.


----------



## Knyght (24 Jan 2011 às 21:25)

Está do piorio este tempo...
Odeio o frio!

2,4ºC No Arieiro mais queda de neve para hoje...

E só para o fim da semana é que irá aquecer alguma coisa :/


----------



## jonhfx (24 Jan 2011 às 21:53)

Boa Noite...que frio, 8,4 ºC.
Interessante animação do fórum www.cazatormentas.net  , da depressão que se aproxima:


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2011 às 22:07)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa Noite...que frio, 8,4 ºC.
> Interessante animação do fórum www.cazatormentas.net  , da depressão que se aproxima:



Um bocado Offtopic, mas nessa imagem, vê-se bem ai uma cara...olhos, narigão, boca, cabelos... ehehe!


----------



## alex vieria (24 Jan 2011 às 23:37)

As Canárias já tem aviso laranja por precipitações com uma acumulação de 90mm, mas sobre todo porque haverá picos de precipitação numa hora de 30mm.


----------



## figueira (24 Jan 2011 às 23:41)

isso quer dizer que tambem podera chegar aqui a ilha tambem e elevar o aviso metreologico?


----------



## alex vieria (24 Jan 2011 às 23:53)

A uns 40 minutos estava a tomar café ao pé do mar no centro de Câmara de Lobos, quando a uns 100km da costa vi cair uma trovoada, não deu para ouvir o trovão devido a sua distancia ainda longe. Na imagem mostra mais ou menos onde eu calculo que caiu a trovoada. Na próxima hora no site espanhol confirmarei a mesma.






 Portanto já se aproxima aos poucos a depressão.

Notou que a parte mais activa esta algo estacionaria junto a Canárias, e vejo que a alta pressão sobre o continente europeu, não lhe deixa deslocar-se com facilidade, talvez seja noticias boas para o pessoal aqui da Madeira, talvez as Canárias apanhem em cheio com a depressão e nós apanharemos a própria já algo desgastada por causa da alta pressão sobre Europa.  Mas também reparo que a depressão se esta alimentar de ventos mais cálidos do sul, portanto se esta a fortalecer.


----------



## alex vieria (24 Jan 2011 às 23:57)

figueira disse:


> isso quer dizer que tambem podera chegar aqui a ilha tambem e elevar o aviso metreologico?



Por enquanto o aviso é adequado, notou que a parte mais activa é as Canárias que sofrerá, chegara cá a nossa ilha já algo desgastada, mas é so em cima do acontecimento que teremos mais pormenores.

Temperatura actual: 13,5ºC

Hr: 74 %

O vento anda calmo.


----------



## icewoman (25 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

boa noite,

então durante esta noite a depressão já se vai fazer sentir na Madeira( trovoadas e chuva) ou só amanha no inicio da tarde?


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 00:08)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> então durante esta noite a depressão já se vai fazer sentir na Madeira( trovoadas e chuva) ou só amanha no inicio da tarde?



Já durante a noite choverá de forma fraca, mas mais pelo avançar do dia a chuva se intensificará com alguns picos a tarde, o vento também fara acto de presencia pela tarde até 4º f.


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 00:32)

Precipitação acumulada ontem: 14,3mm, no mês vou pelos 105,4 mm, estou acima da média já!!!

Contínuo com 13,6ºC, notou que a temperatura estacionou um pouco, talvez já não desça mais... mas também reparei que a humidade já esta aumentar devido a chegada de nuvens altas e médias, é o pronuncio de que esta chegar a depressão a pressão esta pelos 1009.


----------



## icewoman (25 Jan 2011 às 00:41)

Bem , vou tentar dormir porque amanha será um dia complicado( se chover como está previsto) não sera nada facil...


fiquem bem


----------



## Knyght (25 Jan 2011 às 03:09)

Neste momento o panorama é de uma aproximação de uma frente vinda de sul a Madeira





Veremos com qual a forma que irá aqui chegar. Para já estamos com o aviso amarelo justificado.


----------



## Knyght (25 Jan 2011 às 03:44)

Incoming...


----------



## Knyght (25 Jan 2011 às 03:51)

Actualização Hirlam
Estado: *Estar Preparado*
Dia 25 06h-12h




12h-18h




18h-24h




00h-06h Dia 26




06-12h





Chuva Moderada, com períodos fortes podendo ser acompanhados por Trovoada. Queda Prolongada de Chuva que poderá provocar acumulação assinalável em algumas zonas da ilha...


----------



## jonhfx (25 Jan 2011 às 10:35)

Bom dia.
A Madeira encontra-se em *alerta Laranja* devido a precipitação.
Depois de uma noite calma começou a chover.
Já se ouviu alguns trovões e pelas imagens de satélite ela, a chuva, vem ai com alguma intensidade:
 Precipitação estimada:





Cobertura de nuvens: 





Localização da trovoada:





É estar vigilante e preparado! 

Ps: A estação do Areeiro já vai com quase *40 mm* de precipitação entre as 6 e as 9 h de hoje.


----------



## ijv (25 Jan 2011 às 10:36)

Acabam de colocar a Madeira em alerta laranja
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/tempopresente/


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2011 às 10:59)

19mm com apenas 3ºC.
Poderá ter sido uma valente granizada.


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 11:07)

Aqui o céu esta completamente encoberto, o efeito parece ser SSE, então penso quem leva a pior parte da precipitação será a zona leste da ilha, santa cruz e machico e zonas montanhosas.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2011 às 11:16)

Com tanta precipitação prevista e algum frio, os pontos mais altos da ilha deverão mesmo cobrir-se de branco. Quanto mais não seja de granizo.



> Previsão para 3ª Feira, 25 de Janeiro de 2011
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, em especial a partir da tarde e
> ...









Nas imagens das webcams do Funchal já se vê a ribeira a correr com algum caudal.


----------



## Knyght (25 Jan 2011 às 13:00)

Actualização próximas horas serão muito delicadas pois o precipitação irão começar a saturar os terrenos...
Num movimento Sudeste para Noroeste, as Zonas a Este deverão ser as mais afectadas...


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Jan 2011 às 14:21)

Bom Tarde.
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado,com chuva por vezes moderada. Começou a chover desde as 09h e até o momento ainda não parou.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *13.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1001hpa*
Vento -  *fraco N*
Precipitação -  *35 mm * (desde as 09h)


----------



## Rog (25 Jan 2011 às 14:28)

Boa tarde,
Pelo norte da Madeira muita chuva, num total de 63mm desde as 0h.
Ontem o dia também foi de muita chuva com um total de 96,5mm.


----------



## Knyght (25 Jan 2011 às 14:34)

*Areeiro já passou os 100mm*


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2011 às 14:36)

No Areeiro, das 8h às 13h caíram *106,5mm*.

Algumas imagens das webcams:

Calheta







Machico






Foz da ribeira do Funchal.


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Jan 2011 às 14:41)

chove continuamente pelo funchal


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 15:04)

Impressionante pico de chuva durante 15 minutos choveu intensamente entre 14:45 e 15H, com rate/rain de 112,8 mm contínuos, o céu esta muito encoberto e existiu três trovoadas a pé da zona.


----------



## ijv (25 Jan 2011 às 15:06)

Por aqui no meu trabalho Ribeira brava (Boa Morte) continuamente e por vezes agrava se.


----------



## jonhfx (25 Jan 2011 às 15:17)

Chove cada vez mais, estrada que liga o Dolce vita à Universidade já parece um ribeiro.
Já vi a caminho da foz da ribeira de S.João uma giratória:





A ribeira leva já alguma agua!!


----------



## Celexi (25 Jan 2011 às 15:25)

Eu vi essa " Giratoria " a chegar e agora finalmente na marina:






Muita agua na ribeira.

Update: Ainda pior


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2011 às 15:26)

Está outra também na ribeira brava.

Precipitação das 13h às 14h:


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Jan 2011 às 15:27)

duvido da capacidade de escoamento das ribeiras mas...


----------



## ijv (25 Jan 2011 às 15:28)

Vi a pouco a giratória através da web da marina do Funchal.
Ja la esta a Trabalhar....


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Jan 2011 às 15:35)

ijv disse:


> Vi a pouco a giratória através da web da marina do Funchal.
> Ja la esta a Trabalhar....


 na hora do aperto e que se mexem podia muito bem ser evitavel estas situacoes enfim continuem a estrangular as foz das ribeiras e continuem com os aterros  beira mar


----------



## tripado (25 Jan 2011 às 16:10)

Em Santo Antonio após o pico das 15 horas.


----------



## figueira (25 Jan 2011 às 16:32)

boa tarde alguém me sabe dizer se esta chuva vai continuar a cair com tanta intensidade como agora durante o resto do dia e noite?


----------



## Knyght (25 Jan 2011 às 16:44)

marco_antonio disse:


> na hora do aperto e que se mexem podia muito bem ser evitavel estas situacoes enfim continuem a estrangular as foz das ribeiras e continuem com os aterros  beira mar



Não diga asneiras... Ainda a semana passada estavam a fazer limpeza junto a foz!!!!


----------



## Knyght (25 Jan 2011 às 16:53)

figueira disse:


> boa tarde alguém me sabe dizer se esta chuva vai continuar a cair com tanta intensidade como agora durante o resto do dia e noite?


Em principio até as 06h de amanhã deveremos continuar em estado:
*Estar Preparado!*

Deixo as actualizações das 12h do Modelo Hirlam
12-18




18-24




00-06




06-12





Estado Actual









*Areeiro* _Já subiu a escala e na hora de "pico" atingiu os 30mm_


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Jan 2011 às 16:59)

Knyght disse:


> Não diga asneiras... Ainda a semana passada estavam a fazer limpeza junto a foz!!!!



exato eu sei disso e eu proprio o constatei agora aquele aterro maritimo  esta bem mal... de qualquer forma acho que percebe bem o quero dizer


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 17:32)

Boa tarde, continuamos com precipitação fraca-moderada e pontualmente forte desde às 11h onde me encontrou, boas acumulações nas zonas intermédias e altas da ilha, ainda temos pela frente pelo menos mais 12h de precipitação mas agora será a zona norte da ilha que levará o pior, o pessoal do sul ficará mas resguardada, mas o problema contínua nas zonas montanhosas a acumular e acumular, o meu receio  é a  deslocação de grandes massas de terras lá no cimo das cabeceiras das ribeiras, já existem alguns detritos acumulados no curso das ribeiras por causas de horas de precipitação, não se poderá dizer que a parte critica já passou, devemos aguardar pelos acontecimentos das próximas horas.

aqui em câmara de lobos temp. actual: 13,4ºC Hr: 98% e precipitação acumulada desde às 00h. 29,1mm


----------



## jonhfx (25 Jan 2011 às 17:37)

Esta imagem, via twitter de um amigo, mostra que já há uma derrocada junto à socipamo( padaria que já por si esta muito mal localizada ) 






Estação Amadora do Estreito da Calheta Já vai com 57,9 mm desde as 0:00
A do "Rog" já chegou aos 90.9 mm


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 17:43)

A partir de agora teremos uma ligeira melhoria aqui no sul da ilha, mas de curta duração, existe uma célula a destacar junto a porto santo, o vento dominante rodará nas próximas horas e o efeito será de NNW, portanto a costa norte apanhará em cheio .


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Jan 2011 às 17:44)

Neste momento já não chove com muita intensidade por Machico, mas segundo os mapas, é capaz de piorar para esta noite e madrugada!
Aguardemos!!!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *12.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *998hpa*
Vento -  *moderado N/NE*
Precipitação -  *52.5 mm * (desde as 09h)


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 17:52)

Precipitação acumulada neste preciso momento: 34,3 mm, esta um pouco mais calmo, com chuviscos de momento.


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 17:55)

Parque da Assembleia evacuado


Ordem para evacuar no parque de estacionamento da Assembleia Legislativa da Madeira.

No local, está, neste exacto momento, Roberto Vieira. O deputado do MPT diz que restam “quatro ou cinco viaturas” no recinto e que o caudal da ribeira junto à infra-estrutura “está muito alto”.

Numa descrição ao DIÁRIO, o parlamentar adiantou ainda que, por enquanto, não há água no interior do parque da Assembleia Legislativa da Madeira.

Roberto Vieira alerta para o volume das águas nas ribeiras, junto à Praça da Autonomia.

Fonte: do Diário de Noticias da Madeira


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 17:59)

Neste link existe um vídeo, da ribeira de santa luzia na sua desembocadura.


http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/politica/246814-chuva-ate-a-madrugada-de-amanha


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Jan 2011 às 18:00)

O Porto Santo vai apanhar com essa célula em cheio!


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 18:04)

Sunderlandz disse:


> O Porto Santo vai apanhar com essa célula em cheio!




Já estava a ver essa célula a caminho do porto santo. Vamos lá na próxima hora ao site do IM com o actualizar dos dados lá para às 18h, portanto as 19h estarão a disposição no site. Estou curioso o que vai dar essa célula.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2011 às 18:25)

Mantém-se as condições agrestes nas montanhas da Madeira.

No Areeiro além muita precipitação que tem caído (200,5mm desde as 8h), às 17h registava 2,6ºC e uma intensidade média do vento de 84,2km/h


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 18:25)

Precipitação acumulada de momento vai pelos 36,8mm, actualmente a HR: 95% temp. 13,1ºC, chuva moderada actualmente. No mês já tenho acumulado 140,2mm. Bem acima da média.


----------



## Knyght (25 Jan 2011 às 18:27)

Essa célula deve ser poderosa!




E o NAE com a Round das 12h parece que vai acertar!!!


----------



## jonhfx (25 Jan 2011 às 18:30)

alex vieria disse:


> Já estava a ver essa célula a caminho do porto santo. Vamos lá na próxima hora ao site do IM com o actualizar dos dados lá para às 18h, portanto as 19h estarão a disposição no site. Estou curioso o que vai dar essa célula.



Podes acompanhar aqui http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA2 quase em tempo real, se bem que as vezes essa estação tem valores elevados de temperatura, para a precipitação parece estar certinho.


----------



## FNS (25 Jan 2011 às 18:46)

Alguem sabe como estão os indíces de pluviosidade hoje comparativamente ao 20 de Fevereiro?


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 18:48)

Estou com uma grande chuvada aqui de momento, a temperatura caiu para os 12,8ºC o vento se intensifica. já estou acima dos 40mm com este picou, já esta assim a uns 10 minutos. a ribeira já baixa muita agua.


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 18:49)

FNS disse:


> Alguem sabe como estão os indíces de pluviosidade hoje comparativamente ao 20 de Fevereiro?



Estamos longe desse valores de momento, enquanto a precipitação por hora estamos anos luz ainda.


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Jan 2011 às 18:54)

Sigo com chuva e vento forte.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *12.5ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *999hpa*
Vento -  * forte W/NW*
Precipitação -  *64 mm * (desde as 09h)


----------



## Knyght (25 Jan 2011 às 19:09)

Pelo Funchal a chuva voltou a cair com mais intensidade e também com a presença de vento...

A Ribeira de Santa Luzia volta a ouvir-se... Precipitação em altitude deve ser intensa...


----------



## jonhfx (25 Jan 2011 às 19:14)

> *População apreensiva na Serra de Água
> 
> As fortes chuvas que se têm feito sentir estão a deixar a população da Serra de Água apreensiva e ansiosa.
> 
> ...

























> *Derrocada impede circulação entre a Boaventura e o Arco de São Jorge*
> Uma derrocada de grandes proporções não permite a circulação automóvel entre a Boaventura e o Arco de São Jorge.
> 
> A queda de pedras ocorreu junto ao túnel que liga as duas freguesias.
> ...



In:  http://www.dnoticias.pt


----------



## Knyght (25 Jan 2011 às 19:31)

jonhfx disse:


> Podes acompanhar aqui http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA2 quase em tempo real, se bem que as vezes essa estação tem valores elevados de temperatura, para a precipitação parece estar certinho.



Alerto que a estação em causa transmitia de 15 em 15 minutos deixou de transmitir a uma hora...

Alguém tem novidades do Porto Santo?


----------



## figueira (25 Jan 2011 às 19:40)

tenho informação que no porto santo esta chover miudinho segundo colega dos bombeiros de porto santo


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Jan 2011 às 19:48)

Continuo com chuva e vento por vezes moderado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *12.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *999hpa*
Vento -  *moderado NW*
Precipitação -  *75 mm * (desde as 09h)


----------



## jonhfx (25 Jan 2011 às 19:59)

figueira disse:


> tenho informação que no porto santo esta chover miudinho segundo colega dos bombeiros de porto santo



Essa informação não estará certa, acabei de falar com a minha irmã e ela diz que choveu forte o dia todo e existe muita agua acumulada nas estradas, ela estava um pouco assustada!!!


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2011 às 20:11)

Knyght disse:


> Alerto que a estação em causa transmitia de 15 em 15 minutos deixou de transmitir a uma hora...
> 
> Alguém tem novidades do Porto Santo?



Não sei se essa estação terá os valores correctos.
Pelo google parece estar a 420m de altitude. Mas será que isso é o suficiente para a discrepância dos valores de precipitação quando comparada com a EMA de Porto Santo?
Pelos dados da estação, já ontem acumulou 54,1mm e há 2 dias 71,9mm.

E mesmo os outros dados não me parecem correctos.
8,5ºC, rajada de vento nos 19,3km/h (quando a EMA tem tido valores médios superiores a 40km/h e rajada de 75,6km/h, e a pressão também não está correcta.


----------



## Rog (25 Jan 2011 às 20:16)

Muitas derrocadas pelo norte da Madeira, várias estradas encerradas.
Sigo com um total de 119mm desde as 0h e continua a chover.

Ribeira de São Jorge esta tarde:


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Jan 2011 às 20:49)

Por estes lados a chuva ainda não parou!!!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *12.7ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *999hpa*
Vento -  * moderado N/NE*
Precipitação -  *89 mm * (desde as 09h)


----------



## Knyght (25 Jan 2011 às 20:58)

*Tomar Medidas*




Precipitação continuará moderada principalmente nas costas a norte e picos da ilha...
Recomenda-se a circulação nas estradas apenas quando necessária, e demais cuidados!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Jan 2011 às 21:50)

Actualmente chove mas com pouca intensidade e, segundo o SAT24, nas proximas horas parece que irá  formar-se uma célula perto das ilhas desertas que provavelmente passará pela Madeira...Aguardemos pelas próximas actualizações.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *12.6ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1000hpa*
Vento -  *moderado N/NE*
Precipitação -  *96 mm * (desde as 09h)


----------



## jonhfx (25 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

Informações da zona mais a Oeste da Calheta:
Vento Muito Forte, Chuva Forte e Corte Geral de Electricidade(só em parte do concelho) desde as 20 h.
A estação Imadeira 4 registou rajadas de 	*66.0km/h* e quase *100 mm *de precipitação 
Os relatos que recebo de lá são mesmo dignos de uma noite de verdadeiro temporal!


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2011 às 22:31)

Boa noite,

Continuo com chuva fraca a moderada mas persistente, alias a 12h que não há parado de chover, já tenho uma acumulação de 71,3mm desde às 00h. Os terrenos estão tão ensopados, penso que já não resistiriam mais um pico de precipitação.


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Jan 2011 às 22:50)

A chuva e o vento continuam...

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *12.4ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1000hpa*
Vento -  *moderado a forte N/NE*
Precipitação -  *101.5 mm  *(desde as 09h)


----------



## Knyght (25 Jan 2011 às 22:53)

Precipitação deverá continuar moderada durante a noite... Principalmente nas zonas altas...




Areeiro...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2011 às 23:39)

Bruno Pereira, vice-presidente da Câmara Municipal do Funchal, adiantou que *entre as 6 e as 18 horas o Observatório do Pico do Arieiro registou 236 litros de precipitação*, valores que sublinha o autarca são superiores aos que ocorreram a 20 de Outubro, 25 de Novembro  e 21 de Dezembro, sendo apenas ultrapassados pelos valores registados a 20 de Fevereiro.

dnoticias.pt

*Pico do Areeiro: 236 mm de precipitação entre as 06h00 e as 18h00*


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2011 às 23:46)

Gerofil disse:


> *Pico do Arieiro: 236 mm de precipitação entre as 06h00 e as 18h00*



Entre as 18h00 e as 21h00 foram: 56,4mm, o que dá *292,4mm*** entre as 6h e as 21h.

Na actualização das 22h a EMA do Areeiro não emitiu dados.


** Corresponde a ~67% do total de precipitação para o mês de Janeiro (período 71-00).


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Jan 2011 às 23:48)

Sigo com chuva fraca.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *12ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1000hpa*
Vento -  *moderado N/NE*
Precipitação -  *104.5 mm * (desde as 09h)


----------



## Camacheiro (25 Jan 2011 às 23:49)

Na Camacha a noite prossegue ventosa e com chuva intensa. A temperatura é de 7,7ºC e precipitação acumulada 24h vai nos 105.9mm.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Jan 2011 às 00:12)

Boa noite,

Acabei o dia com 82,8mm de acumulação em precipitação.

O vento é moderado com rajadas de NO 44,5Km/h

A temp. actual 13,3ºC

De momento continua a chover moderadamente. 14h sempre a chover.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Jan 2011 às 00:28)

Sigo com chuva moderada.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *12.3ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *****
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1000hpa*
Vento -  *moderado N/NE*
Precipitação Total -  *105 mm *


----------



## alex vieria (26 Jan 2011 às 00:51)

De momento chuviscos, tende a melhorar enquanto precipitação mais o vento se intensificou um pouco de NWW com uma rajada de 53,4km/h.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2011 às 01:30)

Precipitação no dia 25 (dados ogimet):

128,9mm - Funchal (S.Catarina)
102,0mm - Funchal*
82,0mm - Porto Santo**


*Precipitação média para Janeiro (71-00): 90,4mm
**Precipitação média para Janeiro (71-00): 48,7mm


A estação do Areeiro deixou mesmo de transmitir dados on-line. É de esperar um valor acumulado superior a 300mm.


----------



## jonhfx (26 Jan 2011 às 10:34)

Bom dia.
Boa acumulação de neve ( granizo ?) nas serras sobranceiras ao Funchal, visível de cá de baixo!
Pela Calheta a chuva levou ao corte de muitas estradas e a um apagão que durou várias horas e pequenas inundações em várias habitações.






créditos da foto: http://ostormentosdolinho.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2011 às 12:17)

Precipitação acumulada ontem na Madeira:

Areeiro - 257,9 mm (entre as 09h00 e as 24h00)
Santo da Serra - 157,1 mm
S. Vicente - 156,7 mm
Santana - 138,5 mm
Ponta do Pargo - 133,3 mm
Santa Catarina / Aeroporto - 132,5 mm
Funchal / Observatório - 103,4 mm

Dados do IM


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2011 às 12:31)

*Roads closed update 26 January 11.30 am*

*Roads closed*

*E.R. 202, entre o Poiso e o Pico do Areeiro foi encerrada ao tráfego devido à queda de neve nas zonas altas.*

*1ª Secção - *E.R. 201 – Caminho dos Pretos; E.R. 202 – Entre o Poiso e o Pico do Arieiro;
*2ª Secção - *E.R. 101 – Entre o Sitio da Felpa e São Jorge; E.R. 219 – Acesso a freguesia Ilha, Santana;
*3ª Secção - *E.R. 101 – Entre a Ponta Delgada e Boaventura;
*4ª Secção - *E.R. 105 – Entre a boca da Encumeada e os Estanquinhos; E.R. 223 – Paul do Mar.

Informação da responsabilidade da RAMEDM – Estradas da Madeira S.A

Rua da Serra de Água entre o Arco e a Vila da Calheta está encerrada.

Informação da responsabilidade da da Concessionária de Estradas, ViaExpresso.

AVISO: Encerramento temporário do Ramo de saída da Faixa Norte do Nó 5 da VR1 (Ponte dos Frades)

A VIALITORAL – Concessões Rodoviárias da Madeira S.A, informa o encerramento temporário do Ramo de saída da Faixa Norte do Nó 5 da VR1 (Ponte dos Frades) devido à construção da Via Rápida Câmara de Lobos / Estreito de Câmara de Lobos.

Informação da responsabilidade da Vialitoral – Concessões Rodoviárias da Madeira S.A

Fonte: Madeira News Blog


----------



## Knyght (26 Jan 2011 às 13:04)

Seguem as analises para o dia de hoje!



















Previsão de chuva moderada nas zonas altas e a norte, sendo fraca a moderada na região do Funchal para o período da tarde!










Continuamos até ao fim do dia em estado: *Estar Preparado*


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2011 às 14:22)

Gerofil disse:


> Precipitação acumulada ontem na Madeira:
> 
> Areeiro - 257,9 mm (entre as 09h00 e as 24h00)



Deve haver um lapso na hora.

Ontem fui registando os dados horários do Areeiro e contabilizei o seguinte:
- Entre as 8h e as 21h caíram 274,4mm. 
- Entre as 9h e as 21h caíram 255,4mm.

Será que das 21h às 0h só caíram 2mm no Areeiro? Acho muito improvável, para não dizer impossível. Até porque às 22h o Areeiro não transmitiu dados, e só o voltou a fazer hoje às 11h. Talvez por descarregamento das baterias e ausência de radiação solar para as carregar.
De qualquer forma, e estando agora ela de novo em funcionamento, quando sair o relatório do final do mês, teremos novidades certamente.

Dados referentes a todas as estações do arquipélago entre as *9h de ontem às 9h de hoje*:

157,1 - Santo da Serra
156,7 - S. Vicente
138,5 - Santana
133,3 - Ponta do Pargo
132,5 - Santa Catarina / Aeroporto
131,5 - Achadas da Cruz / Lombo da Terça
103,4 - Funchal / Observatório
90,9 - Porto Santo / Aeroporto
84,6 - Ponta de S. Jorge
75,4 - Lugar de Baixo
74,7 - Caniçal / Ponta de S. Lourenço
74,5 - Quinta Grande

- Areeiro e Bica da Cana sem dados.


----------



## FNS (26 Jan 2011 às 15:10)

Em Santana, chove ininterruptamente desde manhã e neste momento é chuva forte...


----------



## Knyght (26 Jan 2011 às 15:22)

FNS disse:


> Em Santana, chove ininterruptamente desde manhã e neste momento é chuva forte...



Obrigado pelo seguimento, todas as previsões apontavam para isso. Eu defendo que a Madeira não é só o Funchal por isso a minha observação na análise para um estado de *Estar Preparado*


----------



## Rog (26 Jan 2011 às 15:43)

Boa tarde,
Pelo norte da Madeira aguaceiros fortes, levo já um acumulado de 70mm a somar aos 146mm do dia de ontem e aos 96,5mm do dia anterior. Um total de mais de 300mm em 3 dias. 

Na estação de tratamento de águas de São Jorge, a 550mts altitude, entre as 9h de ontem e as 9h de hoje, um total de 163mm.

Várias estradas encerradas com derrocadas de grandes proporções que tornam-se complicadas de remover pelo continuado da chuva e o risco associado de novas derrocadas poderem atingir as pessoas que fazem limpeza da via.

Segundo os modelos numéricos, melhorias a partir do fim da tarde.


----------



## jonhfx (26 Jan 2011 às 15:51)

Boa tarde.
Muita chuva também a Oeste,a Estação amadora do  Estreito da Calheta segue com *62.5mm* hoje.
Paul do Mar de Jardim do Mar estão isolados.
No Paul do Mar houve um grande deslizamento de terras, 2 casas foram atingidas, mas sem vitimas graças a Deus:


----------



## jonhfx (26 Jan 2011 às 18:37)

Aspecto do Paul do Mar esta tarde:






créditos na  foto.



> *Casas inundadas no Paul do Mar*
> Os bombeiros voluntários da Calheta estão no terreno
> 
> Várias casas na freguesia do Paul do Mar ficaram esta madrugada inundadas devido ao temporal que fustigou a localidade situado junto ao litoral. Água, lama e algumas pedras invadiram as residências, causando pequenos estragos nas moradias. Apesar do tremendo susto, alguns populares confidenciaram nunca terem assistido uma ocorrência igual.
> ...



http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/246990-casas-inundadas-no-paul-do-mar#


----------



## rober (26 Jan 2011 às 19:29)

Hola amigos!.
 Una imágen del roque de Los Muchachos (La Palma) hoy:


----------



## grandeurso (26 Jan 2011 às 19:55)

Esta previsão é de se fiar, com estas mínimas a partir de sábado?


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jan 2011 às 19:56)

grandeurso disse:


> Esta previsão é de se fiar, com estas mínimas a partir de sábado?



Não muito, ainda falta muito tempo e essas previsões não são feitas por meteorologistas mas automaticamente retiradas dos modelos. Além disso, 5ºC no Funchal é relativamente pouco comum.


----------



## Knyght (26 Jan 2011 às 20:02)

Onde retiraram essas previsões? Mas não creio que seja de fiar... Até porque o espaço temporal é muito longo...


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jan 2011 às 20:52)

Knyght disse:


> Onde retiraram essas previsões? Mas não creio que seja de fiar... Até porque o espaço temporal é muito longo...



Do site do IM, nas previsões a 10 dias. Lá diz que as previsões a mais de 3 dias são automáticas, pelo que não se deve fiar muito.


----------



## rcjla (26 Jan 2011 às 20:56)

Rog disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Pelo norte da Madeira aguaceiros fortes, levo já um acumulado de 70mm a somar aos 146mm do dia de ontem e aos 96,5mm do dia anterior. Um total de mais de 300mm em 3 dias.
> 
> Na estação de tratamento de águas de São Jorge, a 550mts altitude, entre as 9h de ontem e as 9h de hoje, um total de 163mm.
> ...



Onde vês os dados dessa estação ?


----------



## Hawk (26 Jan 2011 às 21:45)

N_Fig disse:


> Não muito, ainda falta muito tempo e essas previsões não são feitas por meteorologistas mas automaticamente retiradas dos modelos. Além disso, 5ºC no Funchal é relativamente pouco comum.



Acompanho estas previsões a 10 dias no site do IM desde há cerca de 2 meses, e nem por uma vez se verificaram temperaturas, ou se quer semelhantes, às previstas automaticamente a partir de 3 dias.


----------



## Knyght (26 Jan 2011 às 22:36)

Previsões a mais de 72h são pouco fiáveis e indicam tendência para que... Além que não há meteorologista nenhum que se atreva a fazer previsões a mais de 48h a lá pata...


----------



## belem (26 Jan 2011 às 22:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Não muito, ainda falta muito tempo e essas previsões não são feitas por meteorologistas mas automaticamente retiradas dos modelos. Além disso, 5ºC no Funchal é relativamente pouco comum.



Pouco comum não diria, antes a roçar um recorde absoluto.


----------



## jonhfx (27 Jan 2011 às 00:07)

Um vídeo vale mais que Mil palavras...


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2011 às 00:53)

Que grande cascata

Vídeo demonstra bem a força da água, e foi muita a que caiu na Madeira


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2011 às 04:20)

jonhfx disse:


> Um vídeo vale mais que Mil palavras...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP2ZiOoJZAQ





Toda a ilha verte água...
Aliás, todo o arquipélago.

Em Porto Santo nos últimos 7 dias caiu mais de metade da precipitação normal (71-00) para o ano inteiro.


----------



## Knyght (27 Jan 2011 às 08:47)

E muito prejuízo por tuda a região...
Assim não pagamos impostos para isto tudo


----------



## jonhfx (27 Jan 2011 às 13:39)

Boa tarde.
Pelo que vejo no "ensemble" para a Madeira parece que vamos ter mesmo temperaturas baixas (abaixo da média), mas sem muita precipitação (felizmente por uns dias).
Agora é esperar para ver até onde desce 
Ensemble:





IM


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2011 às 13:51)

Quando teremos aqui algum vídeo sobre a neve acumulada no pico do Areeiro? Aguarda-se ...


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2011 às 13:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Quando teremos aqui algum vídeo sobre a neve acumulada no pico do Areeiro? Aguarda-se ...


----------



## jonhfx (27 Jan 2011 às 13:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Quando teremos aqui algum vídeo sobre a neve acumulada no pico do Areeiro? Aguarda-se ...



A estrada ontem esteve encerrada...



> (Actualização de 26/01/2011 - 17:30)
> *
> AVISO:
> 
> E.R. 202, entre o Poiso e o Pico do Areeiro foi encerrada ao tráfego devido à queda de neve nas zonas altas*


----------



## belem (27 Jan 2011 às 19:24)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Pelo que vejo no "ensemble" para a Madeira parece que vamos ter mesmo temperaturas baixas (abaixo da média), mas sem muita precipitação (felizmente por uns dias).
> Agora é esperar para ver até onde desce
> Ensemble:
> ...



Eu diria que é melhor ter algum cuidado com as previsões automáticas.
Por vezes até aparecem valores de temperatura para o mar de -99ºc...


----------



## grandeurso (27 Jan 2011 às 21:05)

Esta tirada ontem estava melhor 






De facto, previsões para mais de três dias no site do IM é para esquecer.


----------



## alex vieria (28 Jan 2011 às 01:01)

Boa noite,

Temp actual: 13,1ºC
Hr: 66%
Precipitação: 0,00mm
Vento: calmo de NWW 8,9km/h com uma rajada de 23,4km/h NW


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2011 às 08:59)

Bom dia,
Pelo norte da Madeira céu pouco nublado
Min 9,4ºC

Dados actuais:
10,3ºC
74%HR

Algumas fotos das derrocadas dos últimos dias:






mais fotos: http://meteomadeira.blogspot.com/2011/01/fotos-de-derrocadas-nos-ultimos-dias-no.html


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2011 às 09:26)

Rog, em termos de Outono/Inverno, quanta precipitação tinhas acumulado o ano passado até esta altura e e quanto tens este ano ? Se puderes fazer as contas até dia 3 ou 4 de Fevereiro de modo a incluir aquela depressão híbrida do ano passado agradecia. A depressão de há dias quase que coincidiu nas datas com uma do ano passado com algumas semelhanças. É curioso ver como a principal oscilação global (ENSO) é exactamente a oposta do ano passado, mas na Madeira tem chovido bastante tal como sucedeu o ano passado.


----------



## jonhfx (28 Jan 2011 às 10:49)

Já há fotografias da neve da zona do Areeiro:











Mais, aqui: http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/fotoreportagem/247165-queda-de-neve-nas-serras-da-madeira

Um vídeo encontrado no youtube 


Amanhã ou Domingo vou à zona do Paul da Serra ver se ainda tem alguma coisa


----------



## Knyght (28 Jan 2011 às 13:08)

O radar não parece mau de tudo, principalmente quando levar o meterologico vais ser muito mais bonito


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2011 às 01:13)

Neve 28 Jan 2011 Pico Arieiro

fil232323


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2011 às 14:54)

Montanha do Pico com neve


nilnunes


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Jan 2011 às 15:32)

Imponente...Por vez parece uma "ochomil"


----------



## jonhfx (29 Jan 2011 às 21:56)

Boa Noite.
Só para reportar que está uma daquelas noites de frio
9,6 ºC e 76% de Humidade...não estou feito a isto


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2011 às 22:31)

Vince disse:


> Rog, em termos de Outono/Inverno, quanta precipitação tinhas acumulado o ano passado até esta altura e e quanto tens este ano ? Se puderes fazer as contas até dia 3 ou 4 de Fevereiro de modo a incluir aquela depressão híbrida do ano passado agradecia. A depressão de há dias quase que coincidiu nas datas com uma do ano passado com algumas semelhanças. É curioso ver como a principal oscilação global (ENSO) é exactamente a oposta do ano passado, mas na Madeira tem chovido bastante tal como sucedeu o ano passado.



Boa noite,
Precipitação acumulada:

Out2009: 97,5mm
Nov2009: 300,5mm
Dez2009: 436,7mm
Jan2010: 145,3mm
Fev2010: 653,2mm

Out2010: 218,1mm
Nov2010: 300,0mm
Dez2010: 465,4mm
Jan2011: 431,7mm (até dia 26)




jonhfx disse:


> Boa Noite.
> Só para reportar que está uma daquelas noites de frio
> 9,6 ºC e 76% de Humidade...não estou feito a isto



Por aqui sigo com aguaceiros e com temperatura próxima desse valor: 
9,8ºC
98%HR
13,3mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2011 às 13:07)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Precipitação acumulada:
> 
> Out2009: 97,5mm
> ...



Caramba, é muito. 
Felizmente vem aí pelo menos uma semana de trégua


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2011 às 13:09)

> *Na Banda d’Além, freguesia da Madalena do Mar
> Moradores realojados e escarpa já a ser limpa*
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.jornaldamadeira.pt/not2008.php?Seccao=2&id=174086&sup=0&sdata=


----------



## jonhfx (31 Jan 2011 às 11:47)

Bom dia.
Ontem pensando haver ainda algum elemento solido ( neve ou granizo  ) desloquei-me ao Paul da Serra, mas nada desses elementos encontrei.
Apenas muita agua, em todo o que era canto (fotos de telemóvel, maquina teve um problema de baterias  ):









temperatura *5,8ºc* (termómetro deco/proteste ) :





Vista  do Chão do Paul: 






Já agora, alguém sabe que tipo de instrumento meteorológico é este (Junto ao Posto Florestal da Fonte do Bispo):


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2011 às 14:21)

jonhfx disse:


> Já agora, alguém sabe que tipo de instrumento meteorológico é este (Junto ao Posto Florestal da Fonte do Bispo)



Parece ser um pluviometro - instrumento que mede a precipitação.


----------



## jonhfx (31 Jan 2011 às 14:40)

AnDré disse:


> Parece ser um pluviometro - instrumento que mede a precipitação.



Também me parecia ser isso, interessante era saber quem tem os dados do mesmo, é um local de nevoeiros e chuvas quase constantes, mesmo de Verão.


----------



## Knyght (1 Fev 2011 às 00:24)

Lrec?


----------



## jonhfx (1 Fev 2011 às 14:16)

Knyght disse:


> Lrec?



A do LREC não  é, essa fica  no Pico Verde no cimo do Lombo Salão, perto da Lagoa que abastece a central hidroeléctrica.
Vou perguntar à policia florestal.


----------



## Knyght (1 Fev 2011 às 14:31)

A secretária do ambiente também tinha algumas estações meterologicas...


----------

